# Savage Fishkill and Scarce Hutch



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 15, 2015)

Name sounds lovely, huh? It's why I picked up the J. Savage bottle.  But, indeed: A very nice J. Savage bottle from Fishkill Village, N. Y. Apparently, "Kill" means "Creak."The town's historian said that it was a drug store operated in the 1890s to early 1900s by James Savage.  Also another decade's (1947) bottle to help further complete my collection of Paul's Drinks (1920s -1950s I have.) (Still needing one made in the 1910s.)  And then a scarce hutch from Kalamazoo, Michigan. Essentially, any Hutch from Kalamazoo is Scarce, Rare, or Unknown Commonality. So if you see one that looks nice and is really cheap..... might be worth picking up to sell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can't stress enough the difference highlighting makes to those who do not highlight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Back of Fishkill bottle. Base of the Savage bottle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PAT MAR 6 1883. The patent info for this stopper didn't match up with the whole design. Bail is completely functional. I know almost nothing on the bottle nonetheless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Stopper to City bottling Works Hutch. Bottle is stained but in good condition.  I've had them for awhile now. Just a lot has been going on.


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 16, 2015)

Excellent finds. I love the hutch.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks.  At the Club the Fishkill bottle was pretty popular. Seems that, online, Hutches are more so. Any well-embossed blob in general pleases me. I couldn't find another one of the Savage bottle online. It came off e-Bay.  Hutch and Paul's was in a store.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 22, 2015)

Well Bob = O like the one with the wire lpckling cap.  RED M.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks, Red!  The one with the bail is my favorite of the three. It nearly won for "Best Bought" at the Club.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 22, 2015)

Fishkill reminds me of Bushkill beer. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 22, 2015)

Likely the Dutch form of Bush Creek.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 22, 2015)

Pic of Bushkills from PA. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 22, 2015)

How old? If I recall correctly, "Kill" is Dutch for "Creek." I know that it means creek.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi again Robert.  I like that Fishkill bottle.  We are starting to pack for the FL migration.  I have been numbering bottles most of this summer, making description write-ups for my Daughter, when she will have the job of selling them - when I am gone.  Ir has been a great hobby.  My better half thinks my interest is an obsession.   Oh well - women just don't understand men very well.RED M.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 24, 2015)

Tell her "it's less of an obsession than I've had over you all these wonderful years".Well, put it in better words maybe but women like to here stuff like.[]


----------

